# Feeling social in Bologna?



## alt11 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi -- I am from New York City and will be living in Bologna for the next 8 months (I am a graduate student). I'm slightly older than most of the students in my graduate program (I'm in my early 30's and most of them are in their mid-20's), so I feel a little out of place. Sometimes I wish I had slightly older (and maybe non-student) ex-pat friends to hang out with, have drinks with, go shopping, etc. If there are any other ex-pats in Bologna in similar circumstances please get in touch with me and maybe we can meet up and do something fun. I hate to think I will have to hang out with 25-year old Americans for the next 8 months! 

By the way, I'm female, although for my purposes it probably doesn't matter.


----------



## mariakoconnor (Apr 23, 2009)

*Bologna*

Hi
Was great to see your post on here. I am still living in London but planning a move to Italy next year for 6 months.

I already speak Italian (lived near Bologna as a child) but am wanting a career break and to become fluent in the language. Cant wait.

At the moment, I am considering moving to either Rome or Bologna. I was really interested to hear your story that you are older than a lot of the people on your course. The one thing that Rome has in its favour for me is that I think Bologna may be a bit 'Studenty' after living in London for 6 years. I am 30.

I would love to hear your views on whether you think Bologna has a sophisticated/ older crowd? Well older than your average university students (That sounds a bit odd but I hope you know what I mean). I am moving by myself as well and sounds like you have had a similar experience and what you think of the place.

Sounds like a fabulous city but am not sure what it would be like to live as an adult and in a similar position.

Thanks!


----------



## Gweb (Jan 11, 2010)

*Feeling social and can travel to Bologna*

Hi, 
I am from England originally and have recently(3 months ago) moved to Ravenna, even though i am trying my best to not speak English in a vain attempt to learn Italian i really can't resist an afternoon or two off to just have fun in my natural language.
I am 31 and working in the Ravenna area, if you want to hook up for a few drinks on a sat or sun then happy to travel to Bologna to say hi.

Hope your experience is going well.

Take it easy
Gav


----------



## leeianpaul (Feb 9, 2010)

*Ian Paul*



alt11 said:


> Hi -- I am from New York City and will be living in Bologna for the next 8 months (I am a graduate student). I'm slightly older than most of the students in my graduate program (I'm in my early 30's and most of them are in their mid-20's), so I feel a little out of place. Sometimes I wish I had slightly older (and maybe non-student) ex-pat friends to hang out with, have drinks with, go shopping, etc. If there are any other ex-pats in Bologna in similar circumstances please get in touch with me and maybe we can meet up and do something fun. I hate to think I will have to hang out with 25-year old Americans for the next 8 months!
> 
> By the way, I'm female, although for my purposes it probably doesn't matter.



Hi, I'm an Englishman coming to live in Bologna the day after tomorrow, I would be up for meeting for a chat, getting to know the place etc. I'm 48 years old, sociable, world traveller, interested in friendship...
Ian Paul


----------



## autumngirl1123 (Feb 13, 2010)

alt11 said:


> Hi -- I am from New York City and will be living in Bologna for the next 8 months (I am a graduate student). I'm slightly older than most of the students in my graduate program (I'm in my early 30's and most of them are in their mid-20's), so I feel a little out of place. Sometimes I wish I had slightly older (and maybe non-student) ex-pat friends to hang out with, have drinks with, go shopping, etc. If there are any other ex-pats in Bologna in similar circumstances please get in touch with me and maybe we can meet up and do something fun. I hate to think I will have to hang out with 25-year old Americans for the next 8 months!
> 
> By the way, I'm female, although for my purposes it probably doesn't matter.


Lol I am one!!!!!! Not just kidding, I'm trying to find friends in Rome myself. So i know what you feel. Good luck!!!


----------



## leeianpaul (Feb 9, 2010)

*ian paul*



alt11 said:


> Hi -- I am from New York City and will be living in Bologna for the next 8 months (I am a graduate student). I'm slightly older than most of the students in my graduate program (I'm in my early 30's and most of them are in their mid-20's), so I feel a little out of place. Sometimes I wish I had slightly older (and maybe non-student) ex-pat friends to hang out with, have drinks with, go shopping, etc. If there are any other ex-pats in Bologna in similar circumstances please get in touch with me and maybe we can meet up and do something fun. I hate to think I will have to hang out with 25-year old Americans for the next 8 months!
> 
> By the way, I'm female, although for my purposes it probably doesn't matter.



Hi I'm the englishman who answered you before. Plz call me on 3899689713 if you want to meet up for a cup of tea! Take care
IP


----------

